# Se Mid-summer Camping



## campingnut18

We are planning a trip for Sequoyah below with some other camping folk friends (SOB's = some other brands) and I just wanted to extend the invite to all our Outbacker friends.

Reservations: We can get spots close together but can't specify site #'s. When reserving on-line, just put in "Southern Hybrid Group" in the 2nd address line text. They cannot take phone credit card reservations but you can do so if you want to send check.
Cavern Tour: they can do a separate cavern tour for a group of 15 or more if we can just let them 
Potluck pavillon?: They have a covered pavillon free for use but it is near the caverns if we want to use for potluck. I'm not sure how far this is. Looks like they have a pool also.

*Again, here is the link for their website:
http://www.sequoyahcaverns.com*
The Looking Glass Caverns
35 Miles South of 
Chattanooga, TN.

1438 County Road 731
Valley Head, AL 35989
(256) 635-0024
(800) 843-5098

C-


----------



## srlaws

Hi Campingnut, It looks like you have a nice trip planned. Have you stayed at this campground before?


----------



## Crawfish

Carmen,
What kind of dates are we looking at, or do yall know yet?







May be interested.










Leon


----------



## campingnut18

The weekend of July 21st.

C-


----------



## Crawfish

Dates look good.







Have to talk to DW and make sure there are no obligations. How many do we have going so far?










Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

We may try to slide in on this one. This is only an hour or so for us. I'll check with the boss (DW) and see what my marching orders are for the summer


----------



## campingnut18

Awesome. The more, the merrier. Looks like counting us, there are 4 campers + a few here if you're interested (hope so).

We haven't ever been to this CG but Lamar talked to someone at the RV show last month and it seemed like a good place to try. Caves in July always sound good - to escape from some of the heat.

If you make reservations, make sure to indicate in the 2nd address line "Southern Hybrid Group" so that they will put us close together.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Just made my reservations today.







This looks like a good trip.









Leon


----------



## mjatalley

This is just about 2 1/2 hours from us. I'll have to check with DH and camping friends - but this might work for us.

I'll let you know if it does.

Thanks!

sunny


----------



## Crawfish

Lamar, have you got another "Rally" starting here.







I think you said you were good at that.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

it looks like it..








all i do it post about the trip , and people jump in..

it must be THE CULT THING....
lamar... action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Uh Oh, just stumbled on this! This is a close one for us, we just might have to check it out!














I will see if there is any openings...


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

WE ARE IN! action





















Now we can add another one to our list!


----------



## campingnut18

cool. looks like a great place to try this summer.
cant wait to meet all our NEW rally familys this year.

lamar...


----------



## Crawfish

Thats great Breeze, this is looking like the beginning of a good mid-year rally.









Leon


----------



## freefaller25

We made reservations! See y'all there.









Dana


----------



## ee4308

Just made my reservations.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

WOOHOO and WHOOPEE too! Sounds like fun! action


----------



## ee4308

Anyone else for this one?







Welcome mat is out.


----------



## tdvffjohn

campingnut18 said:


> it looks like it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i do it post about the trip , and people jump in..
> 
> it must be THE CULT THING....
> lamar... action
> [snapback]86217[/snapback]​


Easiest way to start a 'rally'


----------



## GoVols

I will put it on my calendar too, but I have to buy a camper first!







(Which I hope to resolve this weekend.)


----------



## mountainlady56

justlookin said:


> I will put it on my calendar too, but I have to buy a camper first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Which I hope to resolve this weekend.)
> [snapback]93683[/snapback]​


LOL That's okay, justlookin!! I'm buying a new tow vehicle, tomorrow, that will
pull my camper with me feeling like I shoulda left the truck at home and pulled it, myself, to save gas!!







Hate that worn-out feeling from trying to get that oomph out of something when it's stretched out!!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Hey justlookin, I wish I could go with yall to buy that new Outback. I love spending other people's money.







Let us know what you get and hope to see yall at a rally real soon.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

sgalady said:


> LOL That's okay, justlookin!! I'm buying a new tow vehicle Darlene action
> [snapback]93765[/snapback]​


Darlene,

You gonna check that new TV good for "leaks" before you trade with them?


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> Anyone else for this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome mat is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93337[/snapback]​


You talked me into it. I just reserved our site!! It'll be me, DW, and the wildest 3 year old ever made


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else for this one?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Welcome mat is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93337[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You talked me into it. I just reserved our site!! It'll be me, DW, and the wildest 3 year old ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93884[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ernie,

Thats just great!! sunny I made that post just for your benefit.







I knew you need to go also. Glad I pushed you over the hill.


----------



## ee4308

ee4308 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else for this one?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Welcome mat is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93337[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You talked me into it. I just reserved our site!! It'll be me, DW, and the wildest 3 year old ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93884[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ernie,
> 
> Thats just great!! sunny I made that post just for your benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you need to go also. Glad I pushed you over the hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about A.J. We will have him tame as a lamb way before July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93891[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## oshields

We made reservations. I think we have site 79. Looking forward to it. Talked to KD about it today. Hope they can make it.


----------



## ee4308

oshields said:


> We made reservations.Â I think we have site 79.Â Looking forward to it.Â Talked to KD about it today.Â Hope they can make it.
> [snapback]93903[/snapback]​


 action Hey, that is great news. Gald to see yall signed on also. sunny How did you get get a site #? All I got back was a reservatioin conformation, but it didn't mention a site #.


----------



## campingnut18

thats what happens when you own an S.O.B.
they feel sorry for you and give you a site number.

glad the oshields are in with us.
im sure we will have more for this trip...
the guy told me he would put us all together.
not sure he knows we will have about 10 or more campers by then.
i will try and call him in a few weeks and double check everything out.

lamar action


----------



## Crawfish

This is who we have so far, I think.

campingnut18
crawfish
tidefan
theycallusthebreeze
freefaller25
ee4308
oshields

justlookin ?
mjatalley ?

Did I miss anyone?

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

thats what happens when you own an S.O.B.
they feel sorry for you and give you a site number.

glad the oshields are in with us.
im sure we will have more for this trip...
the guy told me he would put us all together.
not sure he knows we will have about 10 or more campers by then.
i will try and call him in a few weeks and double check everything out.

lamar action


----------



## ee4308

action Putting the Welcome Mat back out for this one. Who's gonna be next to get on board for this one?


----------



## campingnut18

Well, we started with few folks from another camping group if you want to add them but they won't be on this forum. I had no idea there would be this much response. Wow







See O'Shields, we love SOB's too!! especially you guys.

Cramer - ?
Bennett - Class C
Fredericks - 5th wheel Cougar
Hansens - Airstream
Powells - hybrid

Carmen











Crawfish said:


> This is who we have so far, I think.
> 
> campingnut18
> crawfish
> tidefan
> theycallusthebreeze
> freefaller25
> ee4308
> oshields
> 
> justlookin ?
> mjatalley ?
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]94022[/snapback]​


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Well, we started with few folks from another camping group if you want to add them but they won't be on this forum.Â I had no idea there would be this much response.Â WowÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â See O'Shields, we love SOB's too!!Â especially you guys.Â
> 
> Â Cramer - ?
> Â Bennett - Class C
> Â Fredericks - 5th wheel Cougar
> Â Hansens - Airstream
> Â Powells - hybrid
> 
> CarmenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is who we have so far, I think.
> 
> campingnut18
> crawfish
> tidefan
> theycallusthebreeze
> freefaller25
> ee4308
> oshields
> 
> justlookin ?
> mjatalley ?
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]94022[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94101[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Carmen,

Maybe we can convert them to Outbacks, or at least Outbackers.com forum members.







Bring all you can get.







The more, the merrier.


----------



## mjatalley

We are getting together with our SOB







camping buddies this weekend to work on more dates. I am definately pushing this one. If so - we'll make reservations soon.

action


----------



## Crawfish

ee4308 said:


> Bring all you can get, might even be able to get Helen to jack that 10% up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more, the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94105[/snapback]​


ee, you are starting to get confused on all these rallies.







Helen is at Logan's Landing.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

im glad im not the only one who does that...









welcome to my world EE...

lamar


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring all you can get, might even be able to get Helen to jack that 10% up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â The more, the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94105[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ee, you are starting to get confused on all these rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen is at Logan's Landing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]94111[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I stands corrected!


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> im glad im not the only one who does that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to my world EE...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]94120[/snapback]​


Yep, we know there are at least 2 of us. Just getting to excited I suppose, and with the long wait before any of the trips, might be several more slip ups.


----------



## campingnut18

ok i called the guy to get some info on our trip.
forgive me if i i get your name wrong.
some people are from our other camping group.

thusrday july 20 check in.
1.duffy site # 24
2.cordel site #80
3.elmore site #81
4.devoe site #82.

firday check in july 21
1.fredrick site #83
2.hammond site #26
3.powell site #74
4.keller site #75
5.bennett site #76
6.kramer site #77
7.donnell site #78
8.oshields site #79
9.crocker site #84

they have a few more sites open that weekend. if anyone make reservations on-line and it says NO SITES AVAILABLE.
please call him, he's holding some sites for us.
thanks, lamar


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> ok i called the guy to get some info on our trip.
> forgive me if i i get your name wrong.
> some people are from our other camping group.
> 
> thusrday july 20 check in.
> 1.duffy site # 24
> 2.cordel site #80
> 3.elmore site #81
> 4.devoe site #82.
> 
> firday check in july 21
> 1.fredrick site #83
> 2.hammond site #26
> 3.powell site #74
> 4.keller site #75
> 5.bennett site #76
> 6.kramer site #77
> 7.donnell site #78
> 8.oshields site #79
> 9.crocker site #84
> 
> they have a few more sites open that weekend. if anyone make reservations on-line and it says NO SITES AVAILABLE.
> please call him, he's holding some sites for us.
> thanks, lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95415[/snapback]​


The Robinsons are in. I have a reservation for site 73. Arrive on Friday, leave on Sunday.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> ok i called the guy to get some info on our trip.
> forgive me if i i get your name wrong.
> some people are from our other camping group.
> 
> thusrday july 20 check in.
> 1.duffy site # 24
> 2.cordel site #80
> 3.elmore site #81
> 4.devoe site #82.
> 
> firday check in july 21
> 1.fredrick site #83
> 2.hammond site #26
> 3.powell site #74
> 4.keller site #75
> 5.bennett site #76
> 6.kramer site #77
> 7.donnell site #78
> 8.oshields site #79
> 9.crocker site #84
> 
> they have a few more sites open that weekend. if anyone make reservations on-line and it says NO SITES AVAILABLE.
> please call him, he's holding some sites for us.
> thanks, lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95415[/snapback]​


Lamar,

Did you include tidefan in this list? He made his reservations earlier. See post #25. Thanks


----------



## campingnut18

im not sure who most of these people are.
they only gave me the last names. i know most of them by the outbackers names.
i hope tidefan is one of those i posted.
we have two moreto add. i will updated the site numbers when i have them.
thanks, lamar


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> im not sure who most of these people are.
> they only gave me the last names. i know most of them by the outbackers names.
> i hope tidefan is one of those i posted.
> we have two moreto add. i will updated the site numbers when i have them.
> thanks, lamar
> [snapback]95785[/snapback]​


This is tidefan, so you have him ok. 9.crocker site #84


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

'theycallusthebreeze' is #82!


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> 'theycallusthebreeze' is #82!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95818[/snapback]​


Don't forget to bring the Steel.


----------



## GoVols

Count us in!







I will make reservations to attend. As it turns out, DW has a conference to attend that weekend in Chattanooga, so we are going to turn it into a camping/conference trip; DW does the conference thing while dad and the kidos hold down the camping fort, so to speak!

We will actually book to arrive on Thursday since Kelly's conference starts Friday morning.

Look for us soon; last name is "Long". And if I can get VERN to change my screen name without losing my posting history, I'll start posting as "GoVols"!


----------



## ee4308

justlookin said:


> Count us in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make reservations to attend. As it turns out, DW has a conference to attend that weekend in Chattanooga, so we are going to turn it into a camping/conference trip; DW does the conference thing while dad and the kidos hold down the camping fort, so to speak!
> 
> We will actually book to arrive on Thursday since Kelly's conference starts Friday morning.
> 
> Look for us soon; last name is "Long". And if I can get VERN to change my screen name without losing my posting history, I'll start posting as "GoVols"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95868[/snapback]​


Hey donelooking,

Glad to have you joining us. sunny When you call for reservations, tell them you are with the "Southern Hybrid Group" so they will put you with us. Let campingnut18 (Lamar or Carmen) know if you have any problems.


----------



## GoVols

ee4308 said:


> justlookin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count us in!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â I will make reservations to attend.Â As it turns out, DW has a conference to attend that weekend in Chattanooga, so we are going to turn it into a camping/conference trip; DW does the conference thing while dad and the kidos hold down the camping fort, so to speak!
> 
> We will actually book to arrive on Thursday since Kelly's conference starts Friday morning.
> 
> Look for us soon; last name is "Long".Â And if I can get VERN to change my screen name without losing my posting history, I'll start posting as "GoVols"!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95868[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey donelooking,
> 
> Glad to have you joining us. sunny When you call for reservations, tell them you are with the "Southern Hybrid Group" so they will put you with us. Let campingnut18 (Lamar or Carmen) know if you have any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95876[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I did the reservations online, putting "Southern Hybrid Group" in the 2nd address line. Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## ee4308

justlookin said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justlookin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count us in!Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â I will make reservations to attend.Â As it turns out, DW has a conference to attend that weekend in Chattanooga, so we are going to turn it into a camping/conference trip; DW does the conference thing while dad and the kidos hold down the camping fort, so to speak!
> 
> We will actually book to arrive on Thursday since Kelly's conference starts Friday morning.
> 
> Look for us soon; last name is "Long".Â And if I can get VERN to change my screen name without losing my posting history, I'll start posting as "GoVols"!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95868[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey donelooking,
> 
> Glad to have you joining us. sunny When you call for reservations, tell them you are with the "Southern Hybrid Group" so they will put you with us. Let campingnut18 (Lamar or Carmen) know if you have any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95876[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the reservations online, putting "Southern Hybrid Group" in the 2nd address line. Do I need to do anything else?
> [snapback]95878[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No, thats it I think, other than you might pm campingnut18 and give him all your information. Glad yall could make it.


----------



## freefaller25

campingnut18 said:


> ok i called the guy to get some info on our trip.
> forgive me if i i get your name wrong.
> some people are from our other camping group.
> 
> thusrday july 20 check in.
> 1.duffy site # 24
> 2.cordel site #80
> 3.elmore site #81
> 4.devoe site #82.
> 
> firday check in july 21
> 1.fredrick site #83
> 2.hammond site #26
> 3.powell site #74
> 4.keller site #75
> 5.bennett site #76
> 6.kramer site #77
> 7.donnell site #78
> 8.oshields site #79
> 9.crocker site #84
> 
> they have a few more sites open that weekend. if anyone make reservations on-line and it says NO SITES AVAILABLE.
> please call him, he's holding some sites for us.
> thanks, lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95415[/snapback]​


We are durfee #24 I am assuming.









Dana


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> they have a few more sites open that weekend. if anyone make reservations on-line and it says NO SITES AVAILABLE.
> please call him, he's holding some sites for us.
> thanks, lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95415[/snapback]​


Welcome aboard justlookin, glad yall will be able to make it.

You better call because according to Lamar the web site shows "No Site's Available" and they are holding a few site's in case some others decide to come.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

I will call, but had no problem making reservations. Website said there was availability.


----------



## campingnut18

hi guys, glad we have a few more to add to the list.
looks like we have 16 as of 3/28/06
silly me told them only about 10 /12 campers.
what was i thinking















thusrday july 20 check in.
1.durfee site # 24
2.cordel site #80
3.elmore site #81
4.devoe site #82.
5.longs site #71

frirday check in july 21
1.fredrick site #83
2.hammond site #26
3.powell site #74
4.keller site #75
5.bennett site #76
6.kramer site #77
7.donnell site #78
8.oshields site #79
9.crocker site #84
10.robinsons site #73
11.smiths site #28

you only need to call them if the on-line reservations say they are booked full.
or if your like me, like to talk in person...
thanks, lamar


----------



## GoVols

The Longs will be on site #71 beginning Thursday evening.

See you there action ,

JT


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> hi guys, glad we have a few more to add to the list.
> looks like we have 16 as of 3/28/06
> silly me told them only about 10 /12 campers.
> what was i thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thusrday july 20 check in.
> 1.durfee site # 24
> 2.cordel site #80
> 3.elmore site #81
> 4.devoe site #82.
> 5.longs site #71
> 
> frirday check in july 21
> 1.fredrick site #83
> 2.hammond site #26
> 3.powell site #74
> 4.keller site #75
> 5.bennett site #76
> 6.kramer site #77
> 7.donnell site #78
> 8.oshields site #79
> 9.crocker site #84
> 10.robinsons site #73
> 11.smiths site #28
> 12.ballance site #72
> 
> you only need to call them if the on-line reservations say they are booked full.
> or if your like me, like to talk in person...
> thanks, lamar
> [snapback]95902[/snapback]​


Managed to get a site!





















So we'll be there!!!

The online site showed full, but they still had some sites held for us.
Also he said that they are going to release a few more sites for online booking.
Wonderful to be caving again, even if it is developed.

Looks like we need to make that 'Outbacker Alley' sign portable! 
LAMAR, Yours looked so good, want to do a bigger one?









Dave


----------



## mjatalley

Okay - I just booked our site.









The Talley's will be on site #70 checking in on Friday.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!! action

Let the countdown begin.


----------



## Crawfish

*Thursday July 20 check in*.
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.longs site #71

*Friday check in July 21*
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.smiths site #28
12.balance site #72
13.Talley site ?

This is so unbelievable. Me and DW have never been to a rally yet and we have three rallies so far with 17 or more families attending. You Southeastern's are one big bunch of good people. We are so proud to be a part of this. It will start out with 1, 2, or 3 families deciding to go camping somewhere and post it on this forum and invite anyone else that wants to join and look what happens. You people are something else. I am speechless.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> *Thursday July 20 check in*.
> 1.Duffer site # 24
> 2.Cordle site #80
> 3.Elmore site #81
> 4.Defoe site #82.
> 5.longs site #71
> 
> *Friday check in July 21*
> 1.Fredrick site #83
> 2.Hammond site #26
> 3.Powell site #74
> 4.Keller site #75
> 5.Bennett site #76
> 6.Kramer site #77
> 7.Donnell site #78
> 8.Shields site #79
> 9.crocker site #84
> 10.Robinson's site #73
> 11.smiths site #28
> 12.balance site #72
> 13.Talley site #70
> 
> This is so unbelievable. Me and DW have never been to a rally yet and we have three rallies so far with 17 or more families attending. You Southeastern's are one big bunch of good people. We are so proud to be a part of this. It will start out with 1, 2, or 3 families deciding to go camping somewhere and post it on this forum and invite anyone else that wants to join and look what happens. You people are something else. I am speechless.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]96899[/snapback]​


----------



## campingnut18

Don't forget that a few of these folks are not Outbackers from another good group of GA hybrid camping folks - maybe about 5-6. We still love them too tho', right?

Carmen


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Don't forget that a few of these folks are not Outbackers from another good group of GA hybrid camping folks - maybe about 5-6. We still love them too tho', right?
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]97014[/snapback]​


Thats for sure. sunny Looking forward to meeting them, as well as the other Outbackrs.


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLÂ That's okay, justlookin!! I'm buying a new tow vehicle Darlene action
> [snapback]93765[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene,
> 
> You gonna check that new TV good for "leaks" before you trade with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93813[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Eugene, I just saw this!! You are SO BAD!!! Decided against buying a new TV, right now. Too many things going on with my youngest son. I'm gonna hold onto the truck and just not try to "win the race" like it's the Indy 500!!







I'm gonna try to make reservations for this one, too!! Sounds like a good trip!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

OK!
You can add another one.........Ms. Hitt will be on Site #30!! Looking forward to this one. Like I posted on the fall rally, I'm getting excited over all this stuff!!










































I'll be there the 21st - 24th!!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

We just added another one to the list.







I think this is going to be the biggest one yet for us for the year.







We are up to 19 and counting.









*Thursday July 20 check in.*
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.Longs site #71

*Friday check in July 21*
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.smiths site #28
12.balance site #72
13.Talley site #70
14.Hitt site #30


----------



## mjatalley

I'm really looking forward to this rally and getting to meet so many other Outbackers









I'm sure my DH will be happy to meet all the others also. I keep telling him about all I learn on this site - but he is a OTR driver and doesn't get on the computer much.

I just noticed that this rally is not on the forum calendar like a lot of other rallys are.







Is is just to soon to put it on the calendar???

Happy Outbacking


----------



## Crawfish

mjatalley said:


> I just noticed that this rally is not on the forum calendar like a lot of other rallies are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is is just to soon to put it on the calendar???
> 
> Happy Outbacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]98562[/snapback]​


Hi mjatalley,

It's on the rally map, just under a different name. On the map it is called the "Sequoya Caverns Rally". It really didn't start off as a rally, but when campingnut says he is planning on going camping somewhere and invites anybody that wants too join then, it normally turns into a rally. Like you, I think this is going to be a great rally. Can't wait.

If yall can work in your schedule, try to attend our spring rally at Logan,s Landing in Alpine, AL. If not we will see you at Sequoya Caverns.

Leon


----------



## mjatalley

> It's on the rally map, just under a different name.


Yes, I noticed it there - but if you go to the Calendar that has all the birthdays and such - I notice other rally's posted there, but this one isn't. No big deal - but didn't know who updated the calendar.









Looking forward to meeting Mr & Mrs (#2000) Crawfish


----------



## Crawfish

mjatalley said:


> - but if you go to the Calendar that has all the birthdays and such - I notice other rally's posted there, but this one isn't.
> [snapback]98588[/snapback]​


I'm busted. mjatalley, I am the one who has been taking care of that and I forgot all about this rally. Thanks for bringing it up. It's on the calendar now.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> mjatalley said:
> 
> 
> 
> - but if you go to the Calendar that has all the birthdays and such - I notice other rally's posted there, but this one isn't.Â
> [snapback]98588[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busted. mjatalley, I am the one who has been taking care of that and I forgot all about this rally. Thanks for bringing it up. It's on the calendar now.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]98624[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not a problem Crawfish, just don't let it happen again!


----------



## GoVols

We have some friends that are joining us on the trip, the Muirheads. They don't own an OB, but are still good folks.







They are booked on site #69.

JT


----------



## mjatalley

GoVols said:


> We have some friends that are joining us on the trip, the Muirheads. They don't own an OB, but are still good folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are booked on site #69.
> 
> JT
> [snapback]100286[/snapback]​


Good deal - the more the merrier. sunny


----------



## ee4308

mjatalley said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have some friends that are joining us on the trip, the Muirheads.Â They don't own an OB, but are still good folks.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â They are booked on site #69.
> 
> JT
> [snapback]100286[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal - the more the merrier. sunny
> [snapback]100287[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

GoVols,

Thats great. sunny Sounds like we are going to have a good turn out for this one.


----------



## Crawfish

*Twenty and counting *









*Thursday July 20 check in.*
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.Longs site #71
6.Muirheads site #69

*Friday July 21 check in *
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.Crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.Smiths site #28
12.Balance site #72
13.Talley site #70
14.Hitt site #30

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Just a few more and we will have enough for a RALLY!


----------



## campingnut18

WOW WERE UP TO 20 FAMILYS.
we have a rally planned for may,june,july.
ok crawfish were are we having the august rally?
you pick it.....

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> we have a rally planned for may,june,july.
> ok crawfish were are we having the august rally?
> you pick it.....
> 
> lamar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100363[/snapback]​


I don't know yet. Me and DW are leaving August open because that is the month our new granddaughter is due.







Our son and our daughter-in-law live in Dallas, TX, so we will be traveling to Dallas sometime in August. I guess we could call it our in-law rally.









But, if there is a gathering somewhere in Aug and we are back from Texas, look out for us, we will try and be there.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Actually, we're about the same. We're having an 50th anniversary thingie for my parents in August so we'll be pretty busy too.

Carmen


----------



## freefaller25

Ok call me stupid







DH wasn't thinking when I asked him if we needed 50 or 30 amps for campgrounds and I told them wrong when we made our reservations. I checked with Roy at the campground and he said to ask you guys if there was anyone that made a reservation for 30 amps that needed 50 amps? If not we can get a converter, so no worries.

Dana


----------



## GoVols

Stupid Question Time: OK, why would you need 50 amps?


----------



## freefaller25

GoVols said:


> Stupid Question Time: OK, why would you need 50 amps?
> [snapback]100563[/snapback]​


We don't need 50 amp we need 30, but DH said bigger campers have 50 amp cords I think they have 4 prongs. But like I said we can get an adapter, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> Stupid Question Time: OK, why would you need 50 amps?
> [snapback]100563[/snapback]​


Some TT's have two A/C units which need 50amp to operate both of them at the same time. 5th wheels are usually the only one's that use 50amp service. I would be pretty sure we all will be using 30amp.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Yeah, August wouldn't be good for me and Ray. Ya know how everyone has 'one of those months' where everything and everyone was born, married or otherwise???







Well, August is ours. 8 birthdays and my parent's 58th wedding anniversary will keep us on the straight and narrow come August! And that's if nothing new comes up!


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> ......... and my parent's 58th wedding anniversary will keep us on the straight and narrow come August!
> [snapback]100590[/snapback]​


Tracy,

58 yrs probably not a record, but it is a dang good average.







Recon Ray is gonna be eating things 'delightfully browner' that long?


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

ee4308 said:


> Theycallusthebreeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......... and my parent's 58th wedding anniversary will keep us on the straight and narrow come August!Â
> [snapback]100590[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy,
> 
> 58 yrs probably not a record, but it is a dang good average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recon Ray is gonna be eating things 'delightfully browner' that long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100737[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

HAHA, Yeah Eugene! Against his better judgement! LOL!







He says he thinks I'm trying to kill him! I told him I've thought about it!


----------



## ee4308

Tracy,

With all the "potluck cooking" someone is bound to have something not so 'delightfully browner' so may he will enjoy it. lol


----------



## Dreamtimers

Went by the caverns yesterday. Thought you might like to see some shots of the camp ground. I have several others + hi res. if anyone is interested, PM me.

Several photos in gallery.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1145309418.jpg

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Good scouting report Dave.







Good looking CG. Could you picture 20 of us there at one time.







I think this is going to be a really fun trip with the caverns.







Did yall get to go inside the caverns? If so how are they?

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Sorry, Didn't have the time to go inside. We were in the area on the way back from Washington DC and detoured over to look at it. They also have 3 remaining 'Fallow deer' from a herd of about 18. The rest were killed by wild dogs. These deer are small and white in color.

They are just begining to get the CG ready for the season. Our area wasn't to bad, but the other areas could really use some work. There are two small 'fishing' ponds just below the cave across the parking lot from the picknick shelter.

As Carmen said; Caves are always a good place to be in hot weather.

Dave


----------



## campingnut18

Wow, thanks for taking the good pics Dave. Since no one has been here before, it's great that ya'll got by there to check it out a little. CG looks a lil' worn. The website kinda made me believe it was going to be more wooded. Oh well, I'm sure a fun time will be had, regardless. We will definitely be bringing our big table (actually, it goes everywhere we go). Heck, if worst case, we'll just all drag our Outback dining tables out and line them up -or- eat fancy style = off the lap.

We'll have to call them closer to the rally and see about setting up (or firming up) our private cave tours.

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

For those of you with a wild hair.......we aren't going to be able to make it for this one, but have reservavtions for this place July 1 through the 5th.......so, if you're up to it, come on down....or over....or up........


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> but have reservavtions for this place July 1 through the 5th.......so, if you're up to it, come on down....or over....or up........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105717[/snapback]​


Wish I could zoom, but DW has to work. Tell them to leave the light on because we will be up there a few days later. Have a good trip and warn them we are coming.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Oh, WOW! 
That reminded me, zoom!! I need to make a reservation SOMEWHERE for 7/4!! I surely want to be "out there" and enjoy the fireworks, etc.








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

BUMP......

Is there a list on who going to this yet with out me goung back and reading?


----------



## mjatalley

zoomzoom8 said:


> BUMP......
> 
> Is there a list on who going to this yet with out me goung back and reading?
> [snapback]108917[/snapback]​


Here you go!

Thursday July 20 check in.
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.Longs site #71
6.Muirheads site #69

Friday July 21 check in 
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.Crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.Smiths site #28
12.Balance site #72
13.Talley site #70
14.Hitt site #30


----------



## zoomzoom8

Wow! Are there any sites left?


----------



## zoomzoom8

Question.......we are trying to fit this in....(good lord, July is going to be busy)...how do you know what site you are signing up for? It's not on the reservation pay page.....


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> Question.......we are trying to fit this in....(good lord, July is going to be busy)...how do you know what site you are signing up for? It's not on the reservation pay page.....
> [snapback]108925[/snapback]​


Most of us called the CG directly and told him we were with the "Southern Hybrid Group". You could request a site, or have him assign it. Seemed nice on the phone.

See post #1 for details

Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

Dreamtimers said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question.......we are trying to fit this in....(good lord, July is going to be busy)...how do you know what site you are signing up for? It's not on the reservation pay page.....
> [snapback]108925[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us called the CG directly and told him we were with the "Southern Hybrid Group". You could request a site, or have him assign it. Seemed nice on the phone.
> 
> See post #1 for details
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]108931[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Page 1? That's way too obvious........









Thanks Dave!


----------



## zoomzoom8

zoomzoom8 said:


> For those of you with a wild hair.......we aren't going to be able to make it for this one, but have reservavtions for this place July 1 through the 5th.......so, if you're up to it, come on down....or over....or up........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105717[/snapback]​


okay cancelled the above trip for the July 4th holiday to the Cavern......instead we are doing Defeated Creek Park campground for the long holiday (July 1-5 if anyone cares to join us). Spoke with the DW today and we are tentatively in for this, just working out some logistics. So, count us in.......

Thursday July 20 check in.
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.Longs site #71
6.Muirheads site #69

Friday July 21 check in
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.Crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.Smiths site #28
12.Balance site #72
13.Talley site #70
14.Hitt site #30
15.Geralds site #?


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> Dreamtimers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question.......we are trying to fit this in....(good lord, July is going to be busy)...how do you know what site you are signing up for? It's not on the reservation pay page.....
> [snapback]108925[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us called the CG directly and told him we were with the "Southern Hybrid Group". You could request a site, or have him assign it. Seemed nice on the phone.
> 
> See post #1 for details
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]108931[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Page 1? That's way too obvious........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave!
> [snapback]108932[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Its OK!

It's a trick... ... ... _(Or should that be "It's a test"?)_


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

Glad to see you are trying to make this one with us also.







Gonna be a big crowd. Looking forward to it


----------



## zoomzoom8

We're in!!! No idea what site number, but reservations have been made....WooHoo!! Now, on to DESTIN!!.......rollin', roliin', rollin'.....................


----------



## zoomzoom8

It's official...we are in #69

so......
Thursday July 20 check in.
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.Longs site #71
6.Muirheads site #69

Friday July 21 check in
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.Crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.Smiths site #28
12.Balance site #72
13.Talley site #70
14.Hitt site #30
15.Geralds (zoomzoom8) site #69


----------



## zoomzoom8

uh oh, I see another 69...let me call Roy.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

New List:

Thursday July 20 check in.
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.Longs site #71
6.Muirheads site #42

Friday July 21 check in
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.Crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.Smiths site #28
12.Balance site #72
13.Talley site #70
14.Hitt site #30
15.Geralds (zoomzoom8) site #69
16.Hancocks (mom30075) site #?


----------



## mom30075

The Hancocks are in for Friday now.
HOw did you get site numbers.
When I reserved online (noted I was with the group), it didn't give me a site number???
thanks, Donna


----------



## mjatalley

mom30075 said:


> The Hancocks are in for Friday now.
> HOw did you get site numbers.
> When I reserved online (noted I was with the group), it didn't give me a site number???
> thanks, Donna
> [snapback]109800[/snapback]​


I called to make my reservations instead of on-line. They gave me my site number over the phone.

Looking forward to seeing you there.

action


----------



## zoomzoom8

mom30075 said:


> The Hancocks are in for Friday now.
> HOw did you get site numbers.
> When I reserved online (noted I was with the group), it didn't give me a site number???
> thanks, Donna
> [snapback]109800[/snapback]​


Morning,

You have to email or call Roy and he can give you that info. His email is: [email protected] or you can call him at 800.843.5098.

WOW....22 now......

Thursday July 20 check in.
1.Duffer site # 24
2.Cordle site #80
3.Elmore site #81
4.Defoe site #82.
5.Longs site #71
6.Muirheads site #42

Friday July 21 check in
1.Fredrick site #83
2.Hammond site #26
3.Powell site #74
4.Keller site #75
5.Bennett site #76
6.Kramer site #77
7.Donnell site #78
8.Shields site #79
9.Crocker site #84
10.Robinson's site #73
11.Smiths site #28
12.Balance site #72
13.Talley site #70
14.Hitt site #30
15.Geralds (zoomzoom8) site #69
16.Hancocks (mom30075) site #68


----------



## mom30075

Hancocks are in Site 68


----------



## campingnut18

Donna:

If the truth be told, I think Lamar had to call them 'cause there was some confusion with their website in the beginning. The CG gave Lamar all the last names and the site #'s then that had signed up with The Southeastern Hybrid group. The CG was holding us some slots and some times it didn't show availability is what spurred it all.

Looks like this began small and became big 

Carmen


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Looks like this began small and became big
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109888[/snapback]​


Still got plenty of time left.







It could get ever bigger!


----------



## Above & Beyond

Add 1 more I just made reservations for friday & saturday Nights. We dont even get our 31 RQS untill around 6-22-06 then we will be on our way back from a 3500 mile trip to wisconsin and back. We look foward to meeting everybody. The last name is schwalbe I made reservations online dont know what site # is but we are in. action


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> Above & Beyond,
> 
> Todd & Krista, Zack & Andrew,Â & Chance the Standard Poodle
> 
> action Welcome to the Southeastern Outbackers and the Rallies! sunnyÂ Â We are glad to have you and the family signing on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â I know you are excited about getting that new Outback in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â We will be looking forward to meeting yall at the Rally in July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â BTW, Thanks for the dedicated service you and others in your profession provide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the storms will skip the Sunshine state this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> WOW....23 now......
> 
> *Thursday July 20 check in*.
> 
> 1. Duffer (freefaller25) site # 24
> 2. Cordle (Crawfish) site #80
> 3. Elmore site (ee4308) #81
> 4. Defoe site (TheyCallUsTheBreeze) #82.
> 5. Longs site (GoVols) #71
> 6. Muirheads site #42
> 
> *Friday July 21 check in*
> 
> 1. Fredrick site #83
> 2. Hammond site #26
> 3. Powell site #74
> 4. Keller site #75
> 5. Bennett site #76
> 6. Kramer site #77
> 7. Donnell (campingnut18) site #78
> 8. Shields site (oshields) #79
> 9. Crocker site (tidefan) #84
> 10. Robinson's site (Reverie) #73
> 11. Smiths site #28
> 12. Balance (Dreamtimers) site #72
> 13. Talley (mjatalley( site #70
> 14. Hitt site (sgalady) #30
> 15. Geralds (zoomzoom8) site #69
> 16. Hancocks (mom30075) site #68
> 17. Schwalbe (Above & Beyond) #??
> 
> This one is *STILL* growing larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â Who's going to be next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109809[/snapback]​


----------



## GoVols

Did we elect a wagon master for this rally?

What about putting screen names of the Outbackers next to last names so we can match them up? (It will also serve to show who the SOBs are!







)

"Long" = "GoVols"


----------



## ee4308

GoVols said:


> Did we elect a wagon master for this rally?
> 
> What about putting screen names of the Outbackers next to last names so we can match them up?Â (It will also serve to show who the SOBs are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> "Long" = "GoVols"
> [snapback]114696[/snapback]​


JT,

Good idea there!. Updated list as best as Crawfish & I can remember.









*WOW....23 now......*

*Thursday July 20 check in.*

1. Duffer *(freefaller25) site # 24*
2. Cordle *(Crawfish) site #80*
3. Elmore *(ee4308) site #81*
4. Defoe site *(TheyCallUsTheBreeze) #82*.
5. Longs site *(GoVols) #71*
6. Muirheads site #42

*Friday July 21 check in*

1. Fredrick site #83
2. Hammond site #26
3. Powell site #74
4. Keller site #75
5. Bennett site #76
6. Kramer site #77
7. Donnell *(campingnut18) site #78*
8. Shields *(oshields) site #79*
9. Crocker *(tidefan) site #84*
10. Robinson's *(Reverie) site #73*
11. Smiths site #28
12. Balance *(Dreamtimers) site #72*
13. Talley *(mjatalley) site #70*
14. Hitt site *(sgalady) #30*
15. Geralds *(zoomzoom8) site #69*
16. Hancocks *(mom30075) site #68*
17. Schwalbe *(Above & Beyond) #??*

This one is *STILL* growing larger. Who's going to be next?


----------



## Crawfish

GoVols said:


> Did we elect a wagon master for this rally?
> 
> [snapback]114696[/snapback]​


Lamar is always the wagon master.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

1-6 are NON-Outbacker friends.

'Mar = wagon master Ha























Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> 1-6 are NON-Outbacker friends.
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114708[/snapback]​


Carmen, what about #6 (Muirheads) in the Thursday bunch and #11(Smiths) in the Friday bunch? Are they Outbackers?

Leon


----------



## GoVols

Crawfish said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-6 are NON-Outbacker friends.
> 
> CarmenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114708[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen, what about #6 (Muirheads) in the Thursday bunch and #11(Smiths) in the Friday bunch? Are they Outbackers?
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114720[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The Muirheads are friends of GoVols (the Longs) and they tow an SOB -- but they're really great anyway, despite the serious lack of camper judgement.


----------



## old_tidefan

We may slide in on Thursday. It's pretty close for us anyway and I'm thinking about extending the weekend


----------



## Dreamtimers

ee4308 said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did we elect a wagon master for this rally?
> 
> What about putting screen names of the Outbackers next to last names so we can match them up?Â (It will also serve to show who the SOBs are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> "Long" = "GoVols"
> [snapback]114696[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> JT,
> 
> Good idea there!. Updated list as best as Crawfish & I can remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW....23 now......*
> 
> *Thursday July 20 check in.*
> *Friday July 21 check in*
> 
> 1. Duffer *(freefaller25) site # 24*
> 2. Hammond site #26
> 3. Smiths site #28
> 4. Hitt site *(sgalady) #30*
> 5. Muirheads site #42
> 6. Hancocks *(mom30075) site #68*
> 7. Geralds *(zoomzoom8) site #69*
> 8. Talley *(mjatalley) site #70*
> 9. Longs site *(GoVols) #71*
> 10. Ballance *(Dreamtimers) site #72*
> 11. Robinson's *(Reverie) site #73*
> 12. Powell site #74
> 13. Keller site #75
> 14. Bennett site #76
> 15. Kramer site #77
> 16. Donnell *(campingnut18) site #78*
> 17. Shields *(oshields) site #79*
> 18. Cordle *(Crawfish) site #80*
> 19. Elmore *(ee4308) site #81*
> 20. Defoe site *(TheyCallUsTheBreeze) #82*.
> 21. Fredrick site #83
> 22. Crocker *(tidefan) site #84*
> 23. Schwalbe *(Above & Beyond) #??*
> 
> This one is *STILL* growing larger. Who's going to be next?
> [snapback]114703[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Resorted in order of site number, makes it a little easier to see who is close to you.
Thursday in RED

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Good job Dave. I guess we should have done that in the begining.







Maybe Zoom will jump on this and make a web page like the spring and summer rallies.
















Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Maybe Zoom will jump on this and make a web page like the spring and summer rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114792[/snapback]​


Okay boys and girls...after any many sleepless nights and countless hours of work....







...here it is......

Mid Summer Rally Info

For you new folks it is password protected due to phone numbers. Here's the deal to get in......YOU pm me your info:........

*Cell phone number if you would like it added to the list
*How many adults and their names
*How many children and their names and ages
*How many dogs and their names and type(breed)

As the time gets nearer I will need to know what you plan to bring to the potluck dinner and breakfast.

.........then I will pm you back the info to get into the link.......


----------



## GoVols

*WOW....23 now......*

*Thursday July 20 check in.*
*Friday July 21 check in*

1. Duffer *(freefaller25) site # 24*
2. Hammond site #26
3. Smiths site #28
4. Hitt site *(sgalady) #30*
5. Muirhead site #42
6. Hancocks *(mom30075) site #68*
7. Geralds *(zoomzoom8) site #69*
8. Talley *(mjatalley) site #70*
9. Long site *(GoVols) #71*
10. Ballance *(Dreamtimers) site #72*
11. Robinson's *(Reverie) site #73*
12. Powell site #74
13. Keller site #75
14. Bennett site #76
15. Kramer site #77
16. Donnell *(campingnut18) site #78*
17. Shields *(oshields) site #79*
18. Cordle *(Crawfish) site #80*
19. Elmore *(ee4308) site #81*
20. Defoe site *(TheyCallUsTheBreeze) #82*.
21. Fredrick site #83
22. Crocker *(tidefan) site #84*
23. Schwalbe *(Above & Beyond) #??*

This one is *STILL* growing larger. Who's going to be next?
[snapback]114703[/snapback]​[/quote]
Resorted in order of site number, makes it a little easier to see who is close to you.
Thursday in RED

Dave
[snapback]114765[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## campingnut18

Just sorta mapping out where everyone will be in the CG for this trip and noticed that Muirhead's were kinda off by themselves in site #42. Don't want to leave anyone out but I'm not sure what Outbacker name this person goes by. Just a heads up. Is anyone in site# 85 with our group?

Carmen


----------



## GoVols

campingnut18 said:


> Just sorta mapping out where everyone will be in the CG for this trip and noticed that Muirhead's were kinda off by themselves in site #42. Don't want to leave anyone out but I'm not sure what Outbacker name this person goes by. Just a heads up. Is anyone in site# 85 with our group?
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115348[/snapback]​


The Muirheads are non-OB friends of ours. Not sure why they got off by themselves as I instructed them to mention the group name when registering. I'll check with them. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ee4308

GoVols said:


> *WOW....23 now......*
> 
> *Thursday July 20 check in.*
> *Friday July 21 check in*
> 
> 1.Â Duffer *(freefaller25) site # 24*
> 2.Â Hammond site #26
> 3. Smiths site #28
> 4. Hitt site *(sgalady) #30*
> 5.Â Muirhead site #42
> 6. Hancocks *(mom30075) site #68*
> 7. Geralds *(zoomzoom8) site #69*
> 8. Talley *(mjatalley) site #70*
> 9.Â Long site *(GoVols) #71*
> 10. Ballance *(Dreamtimers) site #72*
> 11. Robinson's *(Reverie) site #73*
> 12.Â Powell site #74
> 13.Â Keller site #75
> 14.Â Bennett site #76
> 15.Â Kramer site #77
> 16.Â Donnell *(campingnut18) site #78*
> 17.Â ShieldsÂ *(oshields) site #79*
> 18.Â Cordle *(Crawfish) site #80*
> 19.Â Elmore *(ee4308) site #81*
> 20.Â Defoe site *(TheyCallUsTheBreeze) #82*.
> 21.Â Fredrick site #83
> 22.Â CrockerÂ *(tidefan) site #84*.
> 23. Schwalbe *(Above & Beyond) #??*
> 
> This one is *STILL* growing larger.Â Â Who's going to be next?
> [snapback]114703[/snapback]​


Resorted in order of site number, makes it a little easier to see who is close to you.
Thursday in RED

Dave
[snapback]114765[/snapback]​
[snapback]115107[/snapback]​


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sorta mapping out where everyone will be in the CG for this trip and noticed that Muirhead's were kinda off by themselves in site #42.Â Don't want to leave anyone out but I'm not sure what Outbacker name this person goes by.Â Just a heads up.Â Is anyone in site# 85 with our group?Â
> 
> CarmenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115348[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Carmen!
> I called Sequoyah, and checked on site #85, as I thought it would be neat to be nearer some of the others. It's taken by someone........who, I don't know. That's okay, though. Many of those sites don't have sewer, and my #30 does. You have to look at the campground map at your site for an "o" that's the sewer. Poor design plan on Outback..........seems larger units have less grey water capacity than most smaller units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Gilligan works in the design area, as well!!
> shy
> Darlene action
Click to expand...


----------



## mom30075

Add the 
Whites (dont' know site)
part of the Southern Camper club group


----------



## ee4308

ee4308 said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW....24 now......*
> 
> *Thursday July 20 check in.*
> *Friday July 21 check in*
> 
> 1.Â Duffer *(freefaller25) site # 24*
> 2.Â Hammond site #26
> 3. Smiths site #28
> 4. Hitt site *(sgalady) #30*
> 5.Â Muirhead site #42
> 6. Hancocks *(mom30075) site #68*
> 7. Geralds *(zoomzoom8) site #69*
> 8. Talley *(mjatalley) site #70*
> 9.Â Long site *(GoVols) #71*
> 10. Ballance *(Dreamtimers) site #72*
> 11. Robinson's *(Reverie) site #73*
> 12.Â Powell site #74
> 13.Â Keller site #75
> 14.Â Bennett site #76
> 15.Â Kramer site #77
> 16.Â Donnell *(campingnut18) site #78*
> 17.Â ShieldsÂ *(oshields) site #79*
> 18.Â Cordle *(Crawfish) site #80*
> 19.Â Elmore *(ee4308) site #81*
> 20.Â Defoe site *(TheyCallUsTheBreeze) #82*.
> 21.Â Fredrick site #83
> 22.Â CrockerÂ Â *(tidefan) site #84*.
> 23. Schwalbe *(Above & Beyond) #??*
> 24. The Whites Site unk
> 
> This one is *STILL* growing larger.Â Â Who's going to be next?
> [snapback]114703[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Resorted in order of site number, makes it a little easier to see who is close to you.
> Thursday in RED
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]114765[/snapback]​
> [snapback]115107[/snapback]​[snapback]119476[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Above & Beyond

Schwalbe on site #23 We cant wait!


----------



## campingnut18

Refresh


----------



## tdvffjohn

campingnut18 said:


> Refresh
> [snapback]125703[/snapback]​


I keep hitting refresh and nothing changes


----------



## Dreamtimers

Thats the way it is! The more things change, the more they stay the same.









Dreamtimers


----------



## campingnut18

LOL


----------



## Kyoutbacker

We will be at site #75 from the 9th to the 15th of July. Would love to stay and see everyone, but my DW could not get off on vacation on the days of the rally.


----------



## GoVols

In my stack of mail while out last week in Topsail, I received a check from Sequoyah Caverns for $3 dollars and change, with no explanation attached. Anyone else get a "refund" like this? It has me puzzled.

Also, I am now concerned about grey water since we arrive on Thursday and we don't have a sewer connection on our site. I have resisted buying a blue tank until this point, am broke after a week at Topsail, and don't forsee a need for one until we go to Big South Fork later in the fall. Anyone willing to "share" theirs for the weekend?


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> In my stack of mail while out last week in Topsail, I received a check from Sequoyah Caverns for $3 dollars and change, with no explanation attached. Anyone else get a "refund" like this? It has me puzzled.
> 
> Also, I am now concerned about grey water since we arrive on Thursday and we don't have a sewer connection on our site. I have resisted buying a blue tank until this point, am broke after a week at Topsail, and don't forsee a need for one until we go to Big South Fork later in the fall. Anyone willing to "share" theirs for the weekend?
> [snapback]125780[/snapback]​


Hi,
I sincerely understand about being broke after a week at Topsail!! WHEW!! That money ran through my fingers like water through a broken fire-hydrant!! I don't have a rolling blue tank, but I bet someone does!!! If Tommy's going, he'll SURELY have one (or TWO!).








Bug in your ear:







If Ernie doesn't get up off his wallet and buy Jamie and AJ another OB, you can maybe get his site, #84. It has sewer!







Beside, Ernie's gonna be in the doghouse.........BTW.......I don't think they even HAVE a dog!!







He's gonna have to build one!!








Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hi Everyone! Sounds like you all had a great time down in Destin! Lucky devils!!!







I was just surfing around trying to catch up on all of you!







It's been kinda crazy around here. I have missed talking to all of you! Ray and I are still planning on this next rally though. We could use the vacation even if it is just for the weekend!







Hope to talk to all of you again soon!


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Tracy!
Glad to hear you're gonna be there! Look forward to seeing you, Ray and the dog!! Don't leave him at home!! We missed you and Ray at Santa Rosa, and a good time was had, by all!!








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

hey govols...
if the site next to has a sewer just bring an extra long hose and dump at his site.

if not... remind me that thursday and i will bring my blue tank.

lamar....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all..... action

Link updated....

Sequoyah Info

sunny


----------



## W4DRR

What is the best way to get to Sequoyah Caverns from the Atlanta area? Head up 75 to Chattanooga, and loop around on I-59, dropping down into Alabama. Or take the short cut through the mountains by way of Summerville and Cloudland? 
Just wonderin'.

Bob


----------



## GoVols

GoVols said:


> In my stack of mail while out last week in Topsail, I received a check from Sequoyah Caverns for $3 dollars and change, with no explanation attached. Anyone else get a "refund" like this? It has me puzzled.
> 
> [snapback]125780[/snapback]​


So I'm assuming no one else got a "refund" check from Sequoyah Caverns?


----------



## campingnut18

no refund here.
i guess you were the lucky person of the day.








dont spend it all in one place...


----------



## Above & Beyond

Zoom Zoom how do I access that page? I sent you the information a long time ago & you never sent me the info?


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> What is the best way to get to Sequoyah Caverns from the Atlanta area? Head up 75 to Chattanooga, and loop around on I-59, dropping down into Alabama. Or take the short cut through the mountains by way of Summerville and Cloudland?
> Just wonderin'.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]126167[/snapback]​


Hi, Bob.
When I looked it up on Mapquest, the directions were to take I-75 N to I-24W to I-59S, then take exit 239. Sounded good to me. If you know a better way, please share!
Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

Make sure that if you go 59 north from Birmingham that you pack a pillow to sit on for a while......The interstate between B'ham and Tennessee is in rough shape


----------



## W4DRR

sgalady said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best way to get to Sequoyah Caverns from the Atlanta area?Â Head up 75 to Chattanooga, and loop around on I-59, dropping down into Alabama.Â Or take the short cut through the mountains by way of Summerville and Cloudland?
> Just wonderin'.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]126167[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Bob.
> When I looked it up on Mapquest, the directions were to take I-75 N to I-24W to I-59S, then take exit 239. Sounded good to me. If you know a better way, please share!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]126279[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Mapquest always routes you on interstates....whether that is the best way or not.
Going that way adds miles to the trip and that is why I was asking if taking the backroads was OK for towing. Plus the traffic through Chattanooga is no fun either. You basically have traffic for I-24 and I-59 funneled together on one road. (I know, this sounds a little odd...someone who drives in the Metro Atlanta area everyday, complaining about traffic somewhere else)

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

im with you on the traffic bob. i spend 15 hours a week in it.

anyone want to hook up on the ride up? 
im leaving friday morning...

lamar...


----------



## W4DRR

No one ever answered my original question...
Is I-75 / I-24 / I-59 the preferred route? Or taking a short-cut through the mountains?









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

i wast told by gordon that the i-75 24/ 59 was the best wast to go.
it may be a little longer drive.
i'll let you know if i'll try another way or not.. not sure yet..

lamar


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> i wast told by gordon that the i-75 24/ 59 was the best wast to go.
> it may be a little longer drive.
> i'll let you know if i'll try another way or not.. not sure yet..
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]126490[/snapback]​


Thanks!


----------



## W4DRR

Well, I took the plunge and reserved a site. Don't know my site # yet, but will pass it on when I get it. Just made it for Friday and Saturday. I don't know how early I will be able to sneak out from work on Friday yet....hmmmm....maybe I should just call in sick. (fl_ford, don't tattle on me)

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

Hey Everyone:

Some of us talked about this at the last trip -- that we might should skip the potluck breakfast since it's a short weekend and just do dinner (and there isn't a pavillon anywhere closeby). We hope to be able to get some private guided tours together for the caverns and I think we all might be quite busy with everything else. Is most everyone interested in doing the tour? This has turned out to be quite a big group so we'll probably need a few different times planned. None of us have been here before so we really don't know what to expect.

C-


----------



## GoVols

The Long family, minus DW, are interested in the cave tour. DW will be attending a church-related women's conference in Chattanooga on Friday and Saturday, so it would just be 1 adult and 2 kids for us on the tour.

I'm up with just doing a potluck dinner, but with DW's absence, don't expect good cookin' out of me!


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> Hey Everyone:
> 
> Some of us talked about this at the last trip -- that we might should skip the potluck breakfast since it's a short weekend and just do dinner (and there isn't a pavillon anywhere closeby). We hope to be able to get some private guided tours together for the caverns and I think we all might be quite busy with everything else. Is most everyone interested in doing the tour? This has turned out to be quite a big group so we'll probably need a few different times planned. None of us have been here before so we really don't know what to expect.
> 
> C-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126542[/snapback]​


Is that right? Nobody has gone and checked the place out?
Hope it is not in a "Hillbilly Zone"


----------



## GoVols

W4DRR said:


> Is that right?Â Nobody has gone and checked the place out?
> Hope it is not in a "Hillbilly Zone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126553[/snapback]​


Wait a minute . . . some of us may resemble hillbillies


----------



## WILKINS3

I have toured the cave twice within 3 years and it is a really neat place and the staff is very good. The campground should be ok for most everyone. I have not camped here though. As far as attractions the cave and the store is about it that I know of. There is a lot of history and interesting facts about the area, but not alot of activities. You will all be in beautiful country for sure. Mentone, DeSoto State Park (where we camped) Desoto Falls ,Weiss Lake and Little River Canyon are all within 20-45 minutes away. You guys may want to call and talk to the staff about any other activites or attractions that I'm not aware of.


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right?Â Nobody has gone and checked the place out?
> Hope it is not in a "Hillbilly Zone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126553[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute . . . some of us may resemble hillbillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126554[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Take my word for it........there are plenty of "hillbillies" in N. GA (CANTON, included, Mr. BOB!!), especially around Canton, Waleska (home of Reinhardt College), Jasper, Ellijay, Talking Rock and Blue Ridge. No need to worry, though. They speak the English language, passably, and they act civil, if'n you don't stir 'em up!! I know.......my last in-laws WERE hillbillies!! Ya'll come back now, ya here???







Oh, BTW, their "cough syrup".......moonshine with peppermint candy, would make you forget you HAD a cough.








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

ATTN ALL SE MEMBERS!! PLEASE SEE NOTICE IN OFF-TOPIC DISCUSSION!!
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

sgalady said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right?Â Nobody has gone and checked the place out?
> Hope it is not in a "Hillbilly Zone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126553[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute . . . some of us may resemble hillbillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126554[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take my word for it........there are plenty of "hillbillies" in N. GA (CANTON, included, Mr. BOB!!), especially around Canton, Waleska (home of Reinhardt College), Jasper, Ellijay, Talking Rock and Blue Ridge. No need to worry, though. They speak the English language, passably, and they act civil, if'n you don't stir 'em up!! I know.......my last in-laws WERE hillbillies!! Ya'll come back now, ya here???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW, their "cough syrup".......moonshine with peppermint candy, would make you forget you HAD a cough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]126565[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If you notice, Hillbilly Zone is in quotations. I was not the first to use the expression. It was first used in the Whispering Pines Winter Rally thread. I'll leave it to you to figure out the rest of the story.









Bob (in the Canton "Hillbilly Zone")


----------



## campingnut18

Dreamtimer Dave went thru the CG some time back and took some pics. It looked suffice to me. Heck, we'll be camping, socializing, and not home doing the honey-do's so, it's gotta be good. I'm sure it's not the best but also not the worst CG.

C-


----------



## Above & Beyond

It will only be as good as we make it so I know it is going to be AWESOME


----------



## WILKINS3

campingnut18 said:


> Dreamtimer Dave went thru the CG some time back and took some pics. It looked suffice to me. Heck, we'll be camping, socializing, and not home doing the honey-do's so, it's gotta be good. I'm sure it's not the best but also not the worst CG.
> 
> C-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126587[/snapback]​


Sorry guys if I sounded negative







but not sure what everyone is expecting. Camping is what you make of it and I'm sure the whole group will have a blast. I thought of coming up but ours is at the beach on a rental spotthat we reserved back in January. Maybe one of these days I'll make a Rally. Have fun !!!!


----------



## campingnut18

No No. No problem, No worries here.

Hillbilly girl C-


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> No No. No problem, No worries here.
> 
> Hillbilly girl C-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126600[/snapback]​


Carmen,
You're about as much a "hillbilly girl" as I am "Miss America", and we BOTH know I wouldn't make it through preliminaries on that!!








However, I'm gonna try to run in the "swimsuit" competition, if it's as hot as it was at Santa Rosa Beach, for sure!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Reverie

GoVols said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right?Â Nobody has gone and checked the place out?
> Hope it is not in a "Hillbilly Zone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126553[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute . . . some of us may resemble hillbillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]126554[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Actually some of us ARE Hillbillys! My family tree has very few forks, if you get my drift.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Unfortunately, there are two names to take off the list for this trip: Hansen's & Powell's (Gordon Zoom, can you take them off when you get a chance?). If anyone wants to take their site, you might wanna call or ask when you show.

C-


----------



## fl_diesel

W4DRR said:


> Well, I took the plunge and reserved a site. Don't know my site # yet, but will pass it on when I get it. Just made it for Friday and Saturday. I don't know how early I will be able to sneak out from work on Friday yet....hmmmm....maybe I should just call in sick. (fl_ford, don't tattle on me)
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]126535[/snapback]​


Bob,

I won't say a word (for a nominal fee







)


----------



## W4DRR

I just called the campground, and they have us down for site #25.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everybody,

It has been a while since I have been on the site. My mother is doing great. The rehab she is getting is starting to show some improvement in her arm, walking and speech. I want to thank all of yall for your thoughts and prayers. As for me, my foot is getting better. If some of yall didn't know, I was walking in to see my mother at HealthSouth and stepped off the curb and sprained my ankle. I am down to one crutch now and putting some weight on it.

Me and Margaret are still planning on coming to the rally. I have talked to the rest of my brothers and sisters and they all are telling me to go and don't worry about our mother, that they are capable of seeing about her while we are gone. I have a great bunch of brothers and sisters. So if nothing comes up before then, we will see all of yall at the cave. Boy we can't wait for this one.

PS: Bob we are so glad you and Doris jumped on board. It will be nice to see yall again.

Leon


----------



## GoVols

campingnut18 said:


> Unfortunately, there are two names to take off the list for this trip: Hansen's & Powell's (Gordon Zoom, can you take them off when you get a chance?). If anyone wants to take their site, you might wanna call or ask when you show.
> 
> C-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]127957[/snapback]​


I called and tried to switch to one of the sewer sites, but Roy told me that I would be 3rd in line for #74 -- but he has no word that the reservation has been cancelled!


----------



## campingnut18

Lamar will confirming everyone's reservation. He will talk to them about a couple of private cave tours also. I will check on the Powell's #74 (his neighbor camping buddy told us he wasn't going).

More soon....

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all.... action

Just got back from five days in Townsend, TN.....I will update things shortly....


----------



## campingnut18

i just got off the phone with the campground.
all the sites are confirmed. 
yes nick your still on site #73.

as of today the hansons and powels have not canceled there sites.
i will check with them too.

they wanted to know what day and time we wanted to do the cave tours.
they will do two tours of about 20 people each trip.
we need to plan a time so i can let them know ASAP.... 
they have a group of 40 tent campers coming in friday night that want to take the same tour..

i emailed gordon with a few new names he will add to the new list later.

thanks, lamar


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> they have a group of 40 tent campers coming in friday night that want to take the same tour..[snapback]128263[/snapback]​


40 tent campers! Boy, there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!!! action

Link updated....with all the "I'm in", "we're out" I'm not sure how good the count is now, but it will give you a general idea.

Sequoyah Info


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi.
Sorry to have to do this, but I'm gonna have to cancel out. Neck is giving me fits, and my best friends are muscle relaxers, pain meds and my bed. I'm trying to self-medicate to put off going to the neuro-surgeon again, as if I have to have surgery for the third time on the neck, I'm sure he'll say my rig has to go, and that's about the only enjoyment I get in life.







Back and left leg have also been chiming in. Plus, it's 391 miles one-way, and I've had MAJOR expenses (medical, taxes/tags, KIDS!, car repairs) and with being on state retirement disability and SS disability, I just can't justify a trip of that magnitude for just a weekend.
Before I cancel my reservation, it's site #30, and has full hookups. Anybody want it? Let me know. I'll wait a day or two to cancel it, waiting for a reply. If not, I'll suppose nobody wants it. I tried to get in touch with the Longs, but no luck, as I know they have 4 in their camper, and they were looking for some kinda relief.
In fact, I had tried to call Sequoyah and ask them to trade our spaces, but they said they didn't have a "Long family" reservation, several weeks ago. Figured I would be fine for the couple of nights without the sewer hookup.
Let me hear from someone, if they want it.
Will miss you guys!
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Darlene,

Sorry to hear that....I don't wish that kind of pain on anyone. I hope you can get up and around soon. There will be plenty of chances to get together soon in the future.

We may have a taker for your site......I will let you know soon and send a check your way.


----------



## mountainlady56

HI. 
It's official. Called Sequoyah and talked to "Rebecca" (much nicer than Roy), and the Longs have site #30 from Thurs. - Sun. 
It's strange, isn't it, how "Rebecca" knew the Longs were registered on site #71, and "Roy" didn't know they had a reservation at ALL!!







That was when I called a couple of weeks ago to see about swapping sites with them, since it was only me, and I could make do without sewer for a couple of nights.
At any rate, "Rebecca" said, "no problem", payment is not due until arrival, and the Longs are reserved from Thurs. - Sun., as originally planned, except on site #30. Ya'll have a great time for me, and know I'll be missing you guys. 
Meantime, muscle relaxers/pain pills don't feel too bad, either. I think it's like a combo of Gordon's pina colada and margamita!!! HICK!!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Ya'll are NOT gonna believe this!! The guy from Sequoyah Caverns called me back, saying he needed to get in touch with Mr. Long, as "Mr. Long had specified to be placed by someone else and specified a pull-thru". I told him I would gladly forward his e-mail to me, verifying he wanted my site!! He said that was not necessary, and asked me AGAIN, for his phone #!! What a jerk-off!! I told him in NO uncertain terms, that my site was designated for Mr. Long, formerly in site #71, and that was IT!! Good luck! Maybe everybody needs to rethink this thing and cancel all 21 reservations, and see what he has to say to that!!








Darlene action


----------



## GoVols

Wow! Darlene can "Git R Done"!

The Sequoyah guy calls me a few minutes ago and said Ms. Hitt insisted that they give her site to me! Of course, I said 'yes', so Zoom, I'm officially on site #30 now and can once again postpone the purchase of the ol' blue tank!









That poor fellow at the CG is really mixed up







. He had me down as insisting I'm next to so-and-so and insisting I have a pull-through.









He also told me I would have a very tight fit on #30.







We'll see.


----------



## mountainlady56

GoVols said:


> Wow! Darlene can "Git R Done"!
> 
> The Sequoyah guy calls me a few minutes ago and said Ms. Hitt insisted that they give her site to me! Of course, I said 'yes', so Zoom, I'm officially on site #30 now and can once again postpone the purchase of the ol' blue tank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That poor fellow at the CG is really mixed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He had me down as insisting I'm next to so-and-so and insisting I have a pull-through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also told me I would have a very tight fit on #30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.
> [snapback]129385[/snapback]​


I think he is mixed up, TJ!! When I booked, and told him I had a 27-28 foot camper with a 5' rear slide, he said it was a back-in site and I should have plenty of room..... I wonder if the light's on but nobody's home, or if it's like Motel 6.....they'll leave the light on for ya (but no bulb in it!).








Thank GOD these muscle relaxers are down to about "normal levels" as I took a loading dose, last night........I'm not falling flat on my face, any more!!







One of those world famous "margamita's" would be good about now, Gordon!!
Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan

Say it ain't so!

I hate you can't make it but that ride on 59N was gonna be a monster anyway. I'll send AJ down for a couple of months to cheer you up some







Think a muscle relaxer or two could slow him down?









Feel better and we'll see you next time


----------



## mountainlady56

tidefan said:


> Say it ain't so!
> 
> I hate you can't make it but that ride on 59N was gonna be a monster anyway. I'll send AJ down for a couple of months to cheer you up some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think a muscle relaxer or two could slow him down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better and we'll see you next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129631[/snapback]​


Send that baby on down!! You and Jamie could probably use a rest, and I've got a BIG fenced yard, will set the camper up for him with a/c, and have Jimmy come home for a day or two. 
AJ reminds me of Jimmy, when he was young........guess that's why I love him so much, too.







Like AJ, his feet never touched the ground, like Sonic the Hedgehog, EXCEPT, like you, when he was little, he walked on his tippy-toes!!








Darlene


----------



## GoVols

After all the trouble to move over to a sewer site (thanks for your help, Darlene), I'm a little embarassed to have to tell everyone we are going to have to cancel out on the trip. Turns out now that Thur-Fri-Sat of that week is the only dates the hunter education course is offered in our area before the start of the fall hunting seasons. My 10 year old needs to complete his certification in order to hunt this fall, and he is soooo looking forward to it. I couldn't insist on going camping and him miss out this fall. I was going to have to cancel out on Sunday anyway due to a church-related meeting that got scheduled, so this completes the deal.

If anyone is needing a sewer site (#30 thanks to Darlene), I've already called Sequoyah Caverns and told them to cancel my reservation.

Darlene, sorry to disappoint. I appreciate you looking out for us and hope I can return the favor some time.

JT


----------



## W4DRR

I just called Sequoyah and they have moved us up to site #30 now.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

CAVE TOURS...
i just called the campground and they have the outbackers set up for
2- tours on saturday july 22.
1st tour at 11am for about 20 people.
2nd tour at 1pm for about 20 people.

if we have more they may do another one.
now if this time wont work for you..
you can at anytime go with the public on any tour.

thanks, lamar action


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> I just called Sequoyah and they have moved us up to site #30 now.
> 
> Bob


OK! So, now Bob & Doris get to "flush"!















Darlene


----------



## mjatalley

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to check in about the potlucks. We will be leaving on Friday for a camping trip to Prizer Point in Kentucky and wont be back until Wednesday evening before heading out on Friday for this trip. We would be glad to bring biscuits and gravy for the breakfast. And maybe ribs and a pasta salad for the evening potluck. We are flexible - just wanted to get the topic started.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

action


----------



## W4DRR

sgalady said:


> I just called Sequoyah and they have moved us up to site #30 now.
> 
> Bob


OK! So, now Bob & Doris get to "flush"!















Darlene








[/quote]
Now we won't have to bring our Tote and make a half-dozen trips to the dump station.









Bob


----------



## Reverie

I just show the kids a tree and say "water it". They do the rest. Sometimes the tree (or shrub or firehydrant) may be in someone else's site so don't be surprised if you see one of my kids...

Seriously, how many times do you flush the comode on a weekend? Isn't the black tank like 40 gallons? That is a lot of, er... black water. I prefer having a sewer site but if I don't it isn't the end of the world.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> I just show the kids a tree and say "water it". They do the rest. Sometimes the tree (or shrub or firehydrant) may be in someone else's site so don't be surprised if you see one of my kids...
> 
> Seriously, how many times do you flush the comode on a weekend? Isn't the black tank like 40 gallons? That is a lot of, er... black water. I prefer having a sewer site but if I don't it isn't the end of the world.
> 
> Reverie


On ours, the black and gray are 28 gallons.
Of course, the black can go several days, but it is that gray tank that fills up fast and needs dumping (either at the dump station, or a nearby thirsty tree).

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

mj, i think what you said you were bringing will be just fine.
most of the meals have way too much food.
cant wait for this trip.

lamar


----------



## old_tidefan

Get ready for the heat....It's gonna be hotter than a 2 dollar pistol


----------



## W4DRR

We drove up to the Chattanooga Camping World yesterday, and spent money like drunken sailors. While we were that close, we went ahead and slipped over to Sequoyah Caverns to check it out.
So here's the scoop:
It is an older campground, but seemed clean and as well kept as possible. The only paved sites were the pull-throughs, with the back-in's being gravel. Some of the back-in's looked a little short, and some weren't too level either. My advice would be everyone with a back-in site to bring plenty of leveling blocks/boards.
It would definitely be a place to go to get away from the crowd and relax, as it is in a very scenic and rural area. And unlike Whispering Pines, I didn't see any full-timers in there. Also, from what I saw, the pool looked very clean and well maintained.
Bottom line: Topsail Hill it ain't; but it is scenic and quiet, and maybe a little rustic.

Important Note: Based on my conversations with the guy there (I think he may have been the "Roy" everyone has been talking to), we will need to be discreet with our adult beverages. Probably at least on the level of a Florida State Park.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> We drove up to the Chattanooga Camping World yesterday, and spent money like drunken sailors. While we were that close, we went ahead and slipped over to Sequoyah Caverns to check it out.
> So here's the scoop:
> It is an older campground, but seemed clean and as well kept as possible. The only paved sites were the pull-throughs, with the back-in's being gravel. Some of the back-in's looked a little short, and some weren't too level either. My advice would be everyone with a back-in site to bring plenty of leveling blocks/boards.
> It would definitely be a place to go to get away from the crowd and relax, as it is in a very scenic and rural area. And unlike Whispering Pines, I didn't see any full-timers in there. Also, from what I saw, the pool looked very clean and well maintained.
> Bottom line: Topsail Hill it ain't; but it is scenic and quiet, and maybe a little rustic.
> 
> Important Note: Based on my conversations with the guy there (I think he may have been the "Roy" everyone has been talking to), we will need to be discreet with our adult beverages. Probably at least on the level of a Florida State Park.
> 
> Bob


Geez, Bob!!
Are you still in the "ARRRR!! Ahoy Mates!" mode, from Logan's Landing?? Spending money "like drunken sailors"?














I know it takes awhile for the Captain's influence to wear off, but WOW! You're really stuck on that pirate theme!!








You mean ya'll won't go thru a bunch of Captain Morgan's rum?? Whoops! There goes that pirate thing again!







shy Just how discreet are you going to have to be? Is there a sign posted or something about alcohol?














I got a feeling that he MEANT what he said, from my telephone dealings with good ol' Roy!! Best of luck to ya!








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

we leave for the trip on friday morning. nick and i will try a meet someplace north of atlanta.
anyone in the area want to meet us can.
look like i may leave my house around 10am. that will put me in north atl around 11 or so.
call me on my cell anytime on friday.
thanks, lamar


----------



## campingnut18

This is the Mrs CN18 (ie, Carmen). No one has really talked about the potluck but I assume we will do about the same as usual. We're only planning for dinner cookout - due to the tours, breakfast is too much. Everyone bring enough for their family +one or two more. Keep in mind that we always have way too much. But, we will need the basics too like plates, bowls, ice, tables, napkins ... and a setup crew. We have plenty of plastic forks and cups. We're not sure where to gather yet. I think it might be a good idea since not everyone at this rally is with Outbackers to have a brief meet on Sat morning around 10am - like we did in FL and decide if there's anything missing. What does everyone think?

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> This is the Mrs CN18 (ie, Carmen). No one has really talked about the potluck but I assume we will do about the same as usual. We're only planning for dinner cookout - due to the tours, breakfast is too much. Everyone bring enough for their family +one or two more. Keep in mind that we always have way too much. But, we will need the basics too like plates, bowls, ice, tables, napkins ... and a setup crew. We have plenty of plastic forks and cups. We're not sure where to gather yet. I think it might be a good idea since not everyone at this rally is with Outbackers to have a brief meet on Sat morning around 10am - like we did in FL and decide if there's anything missing. What does everyone think?
> 
> Carmen


Hey everybody. I haven't been online for some time now. Been really busy with my mother. She is doing great.

Carmen, that sounds great about the 10:00 meeting to get the menu worked outed.







I will bring two tables, I believe someone said the picnic tables were in disrepair.







Me and Margaret are really looking forward to this trip. We really need a break from everything. Ernie we can't wait to see your new Outback.







I know yall are going to really enjoy it. We will be pulling in on Thursday so we will see everyone at the cave and everybody have a safe trip up or down which ever way you will be traveling. Man I am not looking forward to I-59.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Is it too late to ask about a "White Elephant"? Anyone else interested?

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers

Reverie said:


> Is it too late to ask about a "White Elephant"? Anyone else interested?
> 
> Reverie


Sounds fine to me... Oonly I not to sure how 'white' my elephant is!























Dave


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

We're in for the "White Elephant" if everyone else wants to participate. It's one of my favorite activities, after eating all the great food we always have. Not sure yet what food we'll bring, other than burgers, buns, chips and condiments. We're looking forward to seeing all of you! Darlene, we're so sorry that you can't make it, but we hope to see you again at a future rally.

Margaret


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, everyone!
Sure wish I was going, too, Margaret!! I'll miss everyone!







I'm gonna see if I can get my camper fixed, before the weekend. If so, I may STILL call and see if there's an opening. I'm doing fine, myself, now. It's just the camper's electrical has decided to act up. It keeps tripping the converter breakers (the a/c) and, then it dawned on me that the bathroom fan's not working, either, and it DID trip an outside breaker at Topsail Hill!!







Sounds like something the shop needs to fix, to me. Gonna try to take it in, tomorrow, if they will work me in. Hope you're getting some rest, Margaret, and that Leon's doing okay, as well as his mom making progress. Everybody take care and have a safe trip, if I don't make it!








HUGS TO ALL!
Darlene action


----------



## freefaller25

Reverie said:


> Is it too late to ask about a "White Elephant"? Anyone else interested?
> 
> Reverie


We're in. DH got a gift in hopes of White Elephant while he was in Germany on business. I think it will be one to fight for.









Dana


----------



## campingnut18

If anyone's still keeping count, the Haney's (Hammond?) and Smith's have cancelled. I think we still may have 21 tho'.

Carmen


----------



## old_tidefan

Me and Margaret are really looking forward to this trip. We really need a break from everything. Ernie we can't wait to see your new Outback.







I know yall are going to really enjoy it. We will be pulling in on Thursday so we will see everyone at the cave and everybody have a safe trip up or down which ever way you will be traveling. Man I am not looking forward to I-59.

Leon








[/quote]

Glad thay you'll be able to make it and most of all that your Mother is doing better







We are liking the new OB. The tahoe may not be liking it as much but we are









I think my job has helped me decide to extend this trip indefinitely....I might just stay until the money runs out......So...... I'll probably stay until Tuesday or so


----------



## Dreamtimers

Hey Zoom;
I'm bringing my special Pina-colada glass this time.














Don't want to get such a late start like in Top Sail.









DW decided what were bringing for the potluck, so if you wouldn't mind adding it...

cosco bratwurst,
few hotdogs for kids,
a desert... tbd,
plates, forks, etc.,
chips, & spicy mustard

As I understand it, we won't be doing the breakfast. If this is wrong, someone let me know. We'll need to pick up some stuff.

We should get there sometime mid.- late mid afternoon, as long as DW gets off work on time.

We're looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Dave & Pat


----------



## mountainlady56

[/quote]

We're in. DH got a gift in hopes of White Elephant while he was in Germany on business. I think it will be one to fight for.









Dana
[/quote]
Oh, Geez!!!
You mean I'm gonna miss a fight??







I LOVE the excitement of the White Elephant, and even have a gift ready!! Unfortunately, I think the diagnosis on my camper is the COMPRESSOR on the a/c, as the unit will come on, but just makes a humming noise. May just have to pack up the tent and a fan and head out, anyway!








Nah, don't think so, 'cause as Ernie said, it's gonna be hotter than a $2 pistol, and you KNOW how well I take the heat!!








Anyway, got her all hooked up and ready to take to the shop, in the morning, bright and early.......ready or not.......here she comes.........fix her or ...........well, I'll leave THAT part to your imagination!








I'm really gonna put pressure on them, as Jimmy's giving up a deep-sea fishing trip, Friday, to come home Thursday, even though he knows there's a huge possibility his visit won't involve camping.








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

hi dave , 
i said no breakfast because its too much to do that and the pot luck in the same day.
i dont want the group to have too work all day cooking.
but if anyone want to still do it that just fine. 
i wanted time to RELAX a little and do our cave tour,swim,drink,drink,drink, and maybe eat.
i have to find out how far it will be from gordons site to ours? incase i get lost one night








see everyone at the cave... lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, everyone!
Had big hopes of getting the camper fixed, today, and heading out, Thursday, to Sequoyah. I had even checked, online, and reservation site showed that there were sites available!! However, I guess it's not intended for me to go. I ended up in the ER at 3 AM.........seems I got a big kidney stone. Haven't had one for over 12 yrs. Two doses of Morphine and Phenergan, later, I was feeling pretty good! shy BUT, this has really thrown a rod into ALL my possible plans for the weekend, etc.
Off to bed, now. Didn't get home until I got a ride about 8 AM. Ya'll enjoy yourselves and don't get too rowdy!!








Darlene action


----------



## freefaller25

Anyone know what time we can check in? We are heading out tomorrow!!!

Darlene- Hope you feel better! I had kidney stones once when I was 7 months pregnant with #1 and I wouldn't wish them on anyone!!!

Dana


----------



## W4DRR

freefaller25 said:


> Anyone know what time we can check in? We are heading out tomorrow!!!
> 
> Darlene- Hope you feel better! I had kidney stones once when I was 7 months pregnant with #1 and I wouldn't wish them on anyone!!!
> 
> Dana


I think the "official" check-in time is 1:00PM. But when I was up there last weekend, the place looked deserted, so there is a good chance no one is on your site today and tomorrow anyway. You can always call them and find out.

Bob


----------



## freefaller25

I contacted Roy incase anyone else wants to know. He said check in is at or after 3pm.

Dana


----------



## Kenstand

Darlene,
I hope you are feeling well soon. I also hope the AC gets fixed soon. There is still lots of summer to enjoy.

To all the other SE Outbackers...Have a great weekend.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

After Topsail and our great Redfish catch, we are going to miss this one.
We will be in Florida at Manatee Hammock campground across from the Kennedy Space Center for two weeks starting next week!
We will catch up on the next one!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## fl_diesel

All,

We have decided to make it to the rally. We made the reservation a while ago, but wasn't sure if we would be able to go (work). So, we will arrive sometime Friday, site 37.

See everyone there!

What do we need for the potluck?


----------



## campingnut18

WELCOME JON, glad to see you make this rally.
bring what ever you want to eat that night for you and the family.
and maybe a little more for 1-2 people. and if you want to bring a side dish.
but in the past we ALWAYS have way too much food.

cant wait to meet you.. 
lamar


----------



## Reverie

The Reveries are in somewhat of a turmoil as Mrs. Reverie is pretty sick with what I guess is a sinus infection. She is going to the doctor this afternoon and hopefully they can blast her with some drugs (groovy and non-groovy) to help her. In my experience a sinus infection takes a while to start getting better so I'm not sure what is going to happen.

We figure there are these possibilities:

1. We leave here tomorrow at 1pm with KD and kid in tow.
2. We leave here tomorrow morning with just me and the kid.
3. We leave here tomorrow evening with some combination of kid and spouse.
4. We don't go.

I gave her all of the possibilities and am just waiting for her to decide. While I REALLY want to go (as does she) I don't want to pressure her into a weekend of misery. I'll let you know how it works out.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Reverie said:


> The Reveries are in somewhat of a turmoil as Mrs. Reverie is pretty sick with what I guess is a sinus infection. She is going to the doctor this afternoon and hopefully they can blast her with some drugs (groovy and non-groovy) to help her. In my experience a sinus infection takes a while to start getting better so I'm not sure what is going to happen.
> 
> We figure there are these possibilities:
> 
> 1. We leave here tomorrow at 1pm with KD and kid in tow.
> 2. We leave here tomorrow morning with just me and the kid.
> 3. We leave here tomorrow evening with some combination of kid and spouse.
> 4. We don't go.
> 
> I gave her all of the possibilities and am just waiting for her to decide. While I REALLY want to go (as does she) I don't want to pressure her into a weekend of misery. I'll let you know how it works out.
> 
> Reverie


I got something that will make her feel better.........







. She'll forget all about that infection....


----------



## campingnut18

SHOULD WE ASK GORDON????








i have something too its in a 1.75 lt bottle...

what time are you getting to the campground?
we should be in around 1pm.
lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> SHOULD WE ASK GORDON????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have something too its in a 1.75 lt bottle...
> 
> what time are you getting to the campground?
> we should be in around 1pm.
> lamar


It'll be after five for us.....I gotta work that day but Angela will have the lodge at the house loading it. So, I should be able to come home and go.....we are about 40 minutes from the place


----------



## W4DRR

fl_diesel said:


> All,
> 
> We have decided to make it to the rally. We made the reservation a while ago, but wasn't sure if we would be able to go (work). So, we will arrive sometime Friday, site 37.
> 
> See everyone there!
> 
> What do we need for the potluck?











See ya at Sequoyah!


----------



## mom30075

Not good, I was thinking about the Texas Caviar KD makes. It's the best! Hope all or some of you make it!


----------



## fl_diesel

I am sorry to report that I had to cancel our reservation. I ended up having to work Monday (what I was afraid of). I hope you all have a great time --sorry we are going to miss it.

Jon


----------



## mjatalley

fl_diesel said:


> I am sorry to report that I had to cancel our reservation. I ended up having to work Monday (what I was afraid of). I hope you all have a great time --sorry we are going to miss it.
> 
> Jon


Sorry you wont be able to join us fl_diesel.

I am leaving work in 30 minutes to head that way - Hope to be on the road about 3:00 and pull in between 5:30 & 6:00.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!!!


----------



## Dreamtimers

Were heading out also. See ya'll







there.

Dave


----------



## Above & Beyond

We are all here having a great time wish everyone could be here.


----------



## mountainlady56

Above & Beyond said:


> We are all here having a great time wish everyone could be here.


Please tell everyone I'm doing okay. Got out of the hospital, yesterday evening, and doing fine. Just missing everyone!!







Ya'll have a good time for me!!








Darlene action


----------



## Above & Beyond

Having a wonderful time, with only a little rain. The caverns must be seen to be believed.
I'n SURE many more photos will follow. Thanks to Todd for loaning me his wireless connect.

Dave (aka Dreamtimers)


----------



## mountainlady56

WOW! That's a good lookin' group, if I ever saw one!!







Thanks for posting the picture. I can at least see many of my friends, from afar!! The place looks beautiful, too!! I'll have to try it out, another time. I was hoping and praying ya'll didn't get alot of rain. Been raining here







BUT, we really need it.....grass was "crunchy".








HUGS TO ALL!!!
Darlene action


----------



## Reverie

The weather is fine but missed you Darlene. We have, however, been talking about you









Weather for The Greater Valley Head Metropolitan Area

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> The weather is fine but missed you Darlene. We have, however, been talking about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather for The Greater Valley Head Metropolitan Area
> 
> Reverie


Oh, WOW, Nickerie!! I KNOW you guys wouldn't talk about me?? shy














What's to talk about?








It WAS pretty cruel sending the weather report, though!







I can see the blazing bonfire, now!!








I tried to get there, but this kidney stone had other plans..........I just LOVED the view from my hospital room for 2 days and one night!!







At least with the stent in, pain is to a minimum, right now, and I'm able to enjoy Jimmy with me through today!








HUGS TO ALL!! I miss everyone!
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob

Above & Beyond said:


> Having a wonderful time, with only a little rain. The caverns must be seen to be believed.
> I'n SURE many more photos will follow. Thanks to Todd for loaning me his wireless connect.
> 
> Dave (aka Dreamtimers)


Great Group shot
Nothing like having wireless connect that's what I have to figure out yet

Don


----------



## freefaller25

sgalady said:


> We are all here having a great time wish everyone could be here.


Please tell everyone I'm doing okay. Got out of the hospital, yesterday evening, and doing fine. Just missing everyone!!







Ya'll have a good time for me!!








Darlene action
[/quote]

Great group picture! Thanks for posting it. We left the campground atound 10am and got back home around 4pm. We had a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## W4DRR

fl_diesel said:


> I am sorry to report that I had to cancel our reservation. I ended up having to work Monday (what I was afraid of). I hope you all have a great time --sorry we are going to miss it.
> 
> Jon


Ahh Jon, come on! You could have called in sick. I would have even backed up your story.
You did miss a great rally.

Bob


----------



## old_tidefan

Guys we're back as well....Had a really good time as always and enjoyed seeing everyone. Dave's picture turned out great with the "See Rock City" barn as a back drop.

We need to make sure all campgrounds from now on have the real slide and swings like those....They don't make them like that any more......In the early afternoon you could crack an egg at the top of the slide and have it well done by the time it dropped off the end


----------



## campingnut18

what a great picture.









i had a great time this weekend.
we made it home around 6pm sunday. 
this rally sure was a SUPER MEGA RALLY.
thanks to all that made the trip.

see everyone next trip....
lamar


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

Great picture Dave!!!!! We got back into Montgomery yesterday about 4 PM, after the trip down I-59, we may have to have all our dental work replaced and get kidney transplants!! Got the trailer set up at Maxwell AFB FamCamp where Leon will reside for the next week or so until his mom finishes Rehab. SAW HER THIS MORNING AND SHE"S WALKING WITHOUT A CANE and talking up a storm!!!! We were thrilled to see how much progress she has made while we were away. I drove home alone today, have to return to work tomorrow, so we can finance the fuel for our next camping trip. We had a good time, it was so nice to see everyone again. Now, to start making plans for Topsail, next June!!

Margaret


----------



## Dreamtimers

Tried to post some more rally photos, but each time I get an error.

Glad to hear everyone else made it back OK. Looking forward to seeing you all at the next one, at least the next one we can get to.

Dave


----------



## mjatalley

Just wanted to say - as this was our 1st Outbackers Rally - how much we enjoyed meeting everyone. We are already planning another trip to Sequoyah Caverns so that our camping friends that couldn't make it this weekend and I - as I wasn't able to tour the Caverns this trip can see these wonderful sights.

Also - Zoom - I have been instructed to get the Pina Colada recipe by both Mike & Jake.

What a wonderful trip and a Great Group of People.

Looking forward to the next time we can get together.

BTW - stopped at the Lodge outlet store on the way home and picked up a new Dutch Oven - will be searching the site for recipies.

Happy Outbacking!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

Mrs Crawfish said:


> Great picture Dave!!!!! We got back into Montgomery yesterday about 4 PM, after the trip down I-59, we may have to have all our dental work replaced and get kidney transplants!! Got the trailer set up at Maxwell AFB FamCamp where Leon will reside for the next week or so until his mom finishes Rehab. SAW HER THIS MORNING AND SHE"S WALKING WITHOUT A CANE and talking up a storm!!!! We were thrilled to see how much progress she has made while we were away. I drove home alone today, have to return to work tomorrow, so we can finance the fuel for our next camping trip. We had a good time, it was so nice to see everyone again. Now, to start making plans for Topsail, next June!!
> 
> Margaret


WHEW, Margaret!! Glad I didn't make that trip down I-59!! SO happy to hear of the progress Leon's mom has made such progress!!! That's a God-send!! Sorry you had to drive home alone, though!







I'll keep you all in my prayers!!








Darlene action


----------



## Dreamtimers

Great news about Leon's mom. We pray her progress continues.

Still can't post photos.







Anyone else tried?

Dave


----------



## campingnut18

this is for all the dutch oven nuts here..
i best see one of each at the fall rally.

http://www.chuckwagondiner.com/categories.php?id=9

it was great to see all our old outbackers and meet all the new ones too.
hope to see all you again in the fall.
thanks, lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> this is for all the dutch oven nuts here..
> i best see one of each at the fall rally.
> 
> http://www.chuckwagondiner.com/categories.php?id=9
> 
> it was great to see all our old outbackers and meet all the new ones too.
> hope to see all you again in the fall.
> thanks, lamar


Hi, Lemur!!!
I'm not a dutch oven nut, but with those recipes???














I feel like I'm gonna become a convert!!








Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Anyone post any more pictures somewhere yet?


----------



## Reverie

Did you notice how quickly everyone got quiet about this trip? There is more action on the Top Sail thread from earlier this summer.

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers

Reverie said:


> Did you notice how quickly everyone got quiet about this trip? There is more action on the Top Sail thread from earlier this summer.
> 
> Reverie


Not being able to post photos has likely slowed down the discussion.







I hope these photos might change this.

photos here clicky thing

I had to modify these quite a bit to get past the photo posting bug. Hope the changes didn't kill to much quality.

Dave

_PS
Clicky Thanks Nick_


----------



## mjatalley

Dreamtimers said:


> Not being able to post photos has likely slowed down the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these photos might change this.
> 
> photos here clicky thing
> 
> I had to modify these quite a bit to get past the photo posting bug. Hope the changes didn't kill to much quality.
> 
> Dave
> 
> _PS
> Clicky Thanks Nick_


Hey Dave,

Great pictures - Really enjoyed meeting you and your family. I'll try to post some tonight in between packing up the camper to head to Defeated Creek this weekend.

Have a Great Day!


----------

